
AlphaGo’s ultimate challenge: a five-game match against Lee Sedol - wyclif
http://googleasiapacific.blogspot.com/2016/03/alphagos-ultimate-challenge.html
======
jamornh
Wow, Lee Sedol just resigned. First game goes to AlphaGo. I wasn't sure who
would win the 5 matches, but I never expected AlphaGo to win the first game!

~~~
CamperBob2
Lee was _rattled._ This match might end up 5-0.

~~~
awwducks
Too early to tell, IMO. The next game will be the bigger game since Lee Sedol
has a far better idea what he's up against. If the next game goes like this
one did, I would be more inclined to agree with you for the remaining 3.

~~~
imglorp
He has the human advantages of adaptability and intuition, the better to try a
new strategy next game.

~~~
krastanov
Adaptability is not all that human (plenty of machines learn from their
mistakes and adapt to new settings). Intuition is so poorly defined that
depending on what you mean machines easily have it (heuristics, Bayesian
inference, etc) or it is just sufficiently vague of a notion that it does not
matter.

~~~
arcanus
> plenty of machines learn from their mistakes and adapt to new settings

Curious what you see as examples of this.

> Intuition is so poorly defined that depending on what you mean machines
> easily have it (heuristics, Bayesian inference, etc)

As a working scientist and a bayesian practitioner, I'm sceptical algorithms
have intuition. From my perspective, almost all models that one codifies are
extremely brittle and will produce catastrophic failures (or just nonsense)
unless the user possesses enough expert knowledge or intuition to a-priori
know not to use the model in this regime.

However, I agree with the spirit of the text... go is a well-defined game and
adaptability and intuition will be highly limited. For instance, the human
can't just turn the board over, or unplug the game!

~~~
imglorp
I guess I was referring to strategy specifically. The tactics are probably
well in hand for both human and AI.

For the AI, the result of the first match will result in one more game entered
in the its database. If it's like chess history, it's probably slanted a
little towards that player's history in particular.

But the human player is well aware of the machine studying his strategic
history and weighting it. If he's well studied like the chess guys are (is
that how go players study?) he could employ a strategy he thinks would be
surprising to the AI, or even plan to switch strategies in the middle. If one
knows they are playing a pattern matcher, you can try to lead it to a local
minimum and then leave it there.

Just speculating :-)

------
awwducks
A bit late, but this is the AGA feed.

[https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=YZPKR7HzM_s](https://gaming.youtube.com/watch?v=YZPKR7HzM_s)

No one can believe it. Myungwan Kim 9p says it's likely Lee Sedol feels like
he could have won. He also says Alpha Go is likely stronger than he is.

------
colordrops
I know it's not the focus of this game, but it would add to the presentation
if a robot handled the stones for alphago.

~~~
sigterm
and used computer vision algorithm to register the opponent's moves...

~~~
lisivka
I saw this in an episode of the TV show, but I forgot name of the show.

PS.

"Person of interest":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkvukotSSms](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HkvukotSSms)

------
lostdog
I wish they would highlight the most recent placements, so it's easier to
watch intermittently.

~~~
matburt
We are relaying the match with discussion and analysis on OGS! The most recent
move will be highlighted on the board.

[https://online-go.com/demo/114161](https://online-go.com/demo/114161)

~~~
makoz
Thanks for this! Loved the discussion.

------
jsnk
Amazing.. I think AlphaGo is going to win.

~~~
taneq
Lee just resigned. O.o

------
awwducks
Myungwan Kim 9p will be doing live commentary at the Korean Cultural Center in
Los Angeles for game 3.

The second game should be a doozy since Lee Sedol will definitely know what to
expect and come in full force!

~~~
awwducks
If you're based in LA, here's the event link.

[https://www.kccla.org/english/calendar_view.asp?cid=4020&imo...](https://www.kccla.org/english/calendar_view.asp?cid=4020&imonth=3&iyear=2016)

------
nickpsecurity
My money is on the human. This time.

~~~
CamperBob2
Hopefully there's still time to edit your comment before the robots notice...

~~~
nickpsecurity
[https://twitter.com/mustafasuleymn/status/707469083458068480](https://twitter.com/mustafasuleymn/status/707469083458068480)

(cough) Ok best 2 out of three before it counts. (cough)

------
cloudwalking
Live on YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFr3K2DORc8)

------
pmontra
Halfway through the game and it's difficult to say who's winning. AlphaGo has
definitely improved during the winter.

------
djokkataja
AlphaGo wins :)

------
magoghm
AlphaGo won!

------
lololomg
Lee seems to be ahead so far in game 1

------
jorgecurio
I am so stoked for this match, Lee Sedol is a child prodigy and a legend....I
literally felt as excited as I was going in McGregor vs Diaz before the fight.

I used to play Go when I was a kid on televised matches in Korea during the
90s and have woken up early on saturdays watching every game live on tv. Then
I'd go to these Go school after class and there'd be like 30 students studying
and fighting.

Go is a hugely appealing game to intuitive people rather than logical people
who prefer Chess. Go is an infinitely more complex and at these Pro levels a
demigod like Lee Sedol have the same fanatic followings.

~~~
jorgecurio
so I watched this last night and it was an earth shattering moment...like no
fucking way sedol gonna get bamboozled by a computer right?

AlphaGo winning was the cherry on top but what was really even more intense
was the actual battle in itself. It was like Lee Sedol was playing himself but
a version of him that would get better and better each time Sedol attacked.
AlphaGo surprisingly chose the right strategy which was to be aggressive right
back.

Overall, I could identify with the commentator's excitement and sort of
apprehension that the first battle against the Machines have begun and lost
the first round.

Lee Sedol must have been taken back at how good AlphaGo is I think he
seriously underestimated it because he had a lot of hubris and over confidence
going in like 'yeah imma smack the shit out of alphago' and then it after the
match is like 'damn gg'.

The biggest ground breaking realization is that deep learning has become so
good that it is possible to outperform a human even in previously thought
impossible problems....who would've thought a bunch of logic gates fast
forward 40 years we have machines that beat us in our own games? 80 years from
now what will things look like?

It's a real reckoning and I really feel the drive to learn deep learning just
don't know where to start

